# My Dog @ 7 weeks



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Please say your opinion


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> Please say your opinion


My opinion: That pup is the cutest little one ever! Look at that little face and tongue sticking out! Looks like you're going to have a sweetheart!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Furricane said:


> My opinion: That pup is the cutest little one ever! Look at that little face and tongue sticking out! Looks like you're going to have a sweetheart!


He is incredibly adorable. You can see another pic exactly like this one in a thread created 8 minutes before this thread too. :wild:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> Please say your opinion


 My opinion: Sooo precious!!! If you lived close I'd have to have a playdate so Dakoda could have a buddy that's as abslutely adorable as she is (well, I have to say Koda's adorable, I'm mom lol)!!!


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

She has the sweetest face! I love her!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very cute baby! nice expression too!
Best wishes!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Adorable, but did you see this sticky at the top of the Critique forum? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/113267-please-read-before-posting.html


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> Please say your opinion


Is such a beautiful pup - congrats .


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

OK



That is *TOO CUTE*!!!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a sweetie!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Adorable, but did you see this sticky at the top of the Critique forum? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/113267-please-read-before-posting.html


I read it, I will get a stacked photo soon.

Thanks everyone for the great remarks. the breeder says he will be a big one!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> I read it, I will get a stacked photo soon.


I think the idea is to have the first post contain a stacked photo.

And why do we need the same photo and thread in two different sections on this forum?


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

what a beauty


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I am closing this thread. The critique section is for getting opinions from others on structure, not for sharing general photos. This photo doesn't qualify for this section.

There is already a thread in the Pictures section with the same photo for people to comment on.


----------

